

Ask HN: Someone's writing a book about my app.  Do I ask for money? - anonycurious

I have a free piece of software and someone has contacted me asking if they can include comprehensive guides for it in a book.<p>Specifically, they're asking for permission to publish my logos, screenshots, etc. and have suggested they'll use my software as a selling point (on the cover, in promo, etc.)<p>My gut reaction is "cool, go for it!" but I'm curious what the "norm" is in this situation.  Should I be asking for something here?<p>I'm not too concerned about the money.  I've just missed enough opportunities in the past to know I'm bad at this stuff.  I'm mostly just trying to improve my business sense!
======
tptacek
It is definitely _not_ normal for people to get comped for having their work
mentioned in someone else's book. This "comes up" a lot in security[1] because
almost everyone serious in the industry winds up writing tools, and there are
so many little nooks that it's easy to end up being "the authority" for (e.g.)
SCADA protocols or Bluetooth fuzzing or whatever.

Long story short: you're happy about this. Buy the author a bottle of wine to
thank them.

[1] _scare-quotes applied because I've never seen someone be concerned about
it_

~~~
trevelyan
Yes. Support them as best you can. This will get you better known and will
only help you in the end.

------
BoppreH
Ask to see the the book before it's published, or, if possible, the drafts.

This way you can make suggestions ("Why didn't you include a paragraph or two
about feature X?") and correct mistakes ("this bug was fixed in version 1.3.4"
or "this feature is available under the Tools menu").

You might even take the feedback from the authors, improve your software and
have the book reflect your updated version if you are fast enough. Just beware
the feature creep, as always, and don't try to delay or annoy the guy, he's
just doing his job too.

This is great marketing for you and the least thing you want is regret the way
it was done _after_ it hit the shelves.

~~~
anonycurious
Good idea! Thanks everyone for your help.

------
patio11
I have had a few requests like this over the years. My answer is always "You
have my permission to do anything you need to do. I can formalize that in a
contract if you require it. What can I do to make this most easy for you?"

(The last time it happened, it was an American state's educational standards
committee wanting to write me into their standards document. Why on earth
would I say no to that?)

P.S. "Thanks for offering to add me to the acknowledgements. Why don't we save
a tree and you can just credit me on the project's website?" (PR7 link for
free!)

------
gabrielroth
Remember: the book's users are by definition your users. Your goal is to make
them happy. Here's someone else offering to provide them a valuable support
resource. This is good news.

Offer to review a draft before publication. You'll catch some of the
(inevitable) mistakes, which will make the book better. If it turns out to be
a useful book, offer to write a foreword, which will give the book something
of an official imprimatur.

------
petercooper
If they seem in any way competent and reasonable, and you think they'll do a
good job of it (including a reasonable technical review stage, so your product
isn't unfairly portrayed as buggy or lacking features it actually has, etc),
let them at it. If your product's name or logo are trademarked, however, be
sure that they include the relevant trademark notices.

If you are particularly protective of your product's logo, you could refuse to
allow general use of it on books without explicit permission (this is true of
the Ruby on Rails logo and DHH, for example).

------
mahmud
Don't ask for anything. You will be able to use the book as promo, and even
link to it on Amazon with your own affiliate.

------
psyklic
Beyond money, there are a few opportunities here. For example, maybe the
author would see about letting you post his guide to your software on your
site. This would be advertising for his book and a learning tool for your
users.

Second, you could offer to take a look at the material before he publishes it,
make suggestions, etc. This would benefit him because you are a superuser, and
it would benefit you because you can make suggestions and help make it the
best advertising tool.

Additionally, if you have a new software release coming up, you should offer
to give him a beta version and at least let him know about the latest
features, since books become outdated very quickly. This may even motivate you
to get stuff done!

------
honopu
They are working for free writing a book that essentially boils down to
helping give your app additional mindshare on the off chance that the book
gives them a decent return on their time.

If there was a bunch of money in writing the book, you probably would have
already written the book... and your book would be infinitely if not markedly
better since you wrote the app/software.

Nothing wrong with not wanting to document your free software to the point
where the book is useless, but asking money from someone that wants to do this
for you for free isn't something I would personally recommend.

------
emilam
This is probably a good sign for your app and will improve your "whole
product". <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whole_product>

I don't know how disruptive your app is, but Geoffrey A. Moore goes into
detail on this in his book Crossing the Chasm. He discusses how the support
from others(such as this book) boosts your product in the eyes of your
customers and future customers.

------
artsrc
I think the opportunities that you miss are likely ones we have not thought
of.

Perhaps make an offer to do some (paid) work on the book, for example, proof
reading, a forward etc.

Maybe highlights of the book should be included free with your software as
documentation.

What happens if they never complete the book or publish it? Maybe agree that
it goes public domain if that happens, so what is done is not wasted.

------
GBond
I'd say use the exposure to your advantage rather then asking for money (might
even turn this opportunity away).

Give the author as much flexibility. Than start developing a premium option in
anticipation of the increase in potential users that the book will bring.

------
blacksmythe
If there is any likelihood of the book getting broad distribution, it would be
more reasonable if they were asking you to contribute in some way (write a
draft, review their drafts, etc).

------
cpr
What kind of software is it? Knowing might elicit better feedback.

~~~
anonycurious
It's freeware with a very broad audience but their book is targeting school
kids and teachers.

~~~
japherwocky
do I smell bingo cards?!

------
ccarnino
I think No. Because the book can become part of your Marketing plan. More book
will be wroten about your book, more people will discover your app

------
markbernard
Don't forget to ask for a copy of the book.

------
indrax
s/ask for/offer/;

------
aneth
I think you need to change the way you view this from short term to long term
game. If you have a free app that you want people to use and know about, help
the guy out as much as you can. Leverage the limelight of your app and
yourself for fun and/or profit. Find a way to monetize your free users, just
build your reputation and get paid for lots of consulting gigs, or just be
happy people appreciate and use your work.

Many people in your situation would beg or pay to have that kind of exposure.
Don't be greedy. Give and ye shall receive.

